# FOrd 4630 Turbo LCG ground speed



## clkorange (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a 1996 Ford 4630 Turbo converted to LCG with 18.4 X 16.1 rear tires. It has an 8/2 transmission with 4 gears, a Hi/Lo and shuttle shift. I need to determine the ground speed in 1st. gear High range at 2000 rpm.

Hopefully someone can help me, the dealers are clueless. (I think it originally had 13.6-28 rears)

Thanks in advance-

Mark

I'M THINKING NOW THAT MY BEST CALCULATION WILL BE TIME / DISTANCE FORMULA AND USE THEM TO FIGURE GROUND SPEED.

THANKS TO ALL-


----------



## Deere990 (Jun 19, 2015)

You might be able to use a decent GPS to calculate the speed.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy clkorange,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The time/distance formula should work. I like the GPS idea of Deere990 also. 

____________________________ 

If you know the ground speed of the tractor with the original tires in 1st. gear High range at 2000 rpm (there may be a Ford chart available), it should be a direct ratio calculation based upon the Outer Diameter (OD) of the two different tire sizes. 

Hope this makes sense to you.


----------



## clkorange (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks to everyone at tractor forum- the time / distance calculation did the job.

clkorange


----------

